
Launching Fairphone 3 - thekyle
https://www.fairphone.com/en/2019/08/27/launching-fairphone-3/
======
frittig
I waited a long time for this phone. I've been looking for an easy to repair,
future proofed phone for quite some time. The only problem is that the screen
size is 5.65" and that is just too big for me. I may end up getting it due to
all of the other features, but I don't think so. My hands are just to small.

------
throwaway-9320
Would love to get one, but it's not every time that a company actually
discourages buying a new phone if your old one still works:
[https://www.fairphone.com/en/2019/05/20/the-most-
sustainable...](https://www.fairphone.com/en/2019/05/20/the-most-sustainable-
phone-is-the-one-you-already-own/)

Really appreciate what they are doing here though, simple to repair phone with
a sensible price tag.

------
bradknowles
Okay, so does anyone have any tips on how I can go about buying one of these?

I’m not seeing any obvious store links or anything.....

I might not us it as a daily driver, but I’d like to support the project, if I
can. And I’d like to get some experience with a version of Android that hasn’t
been loaded with crap ware.

~~~
Koshkin
[https://shop.fairphone.com/en/](https://shop.fairphone.com/en/)

~~~
flukus
Note that even well after the fairphone 2 release the link said pre-order and
not buy now. I'm not sure if it was ever "for sale" as such or if they just
did things in batches, or possibly just an oversight or translation error.

------
kop316
I was looking through the how tos, I like that they make it easy to repair.

Do they give tutorials on how to compile AOSP on it, so you can make your own
ROM? I couldn't find that nor how to unlock the bootloader

~~~
throwaway-9320
If Fairphone 2 is any indication on how things will go then you will have no
trouble installing whatever software you want on it. Not sure about
instructions on how to compile AOSP, but I don't think that it will be
impossible as LineageOS has managed to support the latest version of Android
on Fairphone 2.

------
m463
I think it's nice that someone is working for ethical hardware.

Is it possible to run more ethical software that doesn't track you? (not
google-based android)

~~~
flukus
Librem 5
([https://puri.sm/products/librem-5/](https://puri.sm/products/librem-5/)) is
doing just that, a standard linux phone running standard linux apps with
upstream drivers.

Most of the software effort going into librem 5 could be directly applicable
to this. The barrier will be any proprietary drivers in the fairphone, but
there is a lot of opportunity for their efforts to be very complimentary.

~~~
bradknowles
Hmm. Not Android. CPU separation from baseband. Sounds good!

